# thresher sharks in the surf?



## phazon

i was wondering if anyone heard of thresher and blue sharks being caught in the surf when they kayak their baits out? i have been hearing stories from local tackleshops.


----------



## TreednNC

phazon said:


> i was wondering if anyone heard of thresher and blue sharks being caught in the surf when they kayak their baits out? i have been hearing stories from local tackleshops.


Contact Drumdum about thresher sharks from the NC surf and piers. I think he's seen a few large threshers down here and caught/seen several from the OBX piers.


----------



## EDMboarder

Ive seen a few come up on top down in hatteras, if u yak a bait out u never know wat u might catch


----------



## RuddeDogg

Not around here.


----------



## MDubious

I've seen em in the surf in OC, no mistaking that tail!


----------



## phazon

i was hearing stories of them caught in nj surf during summer months mabe the stories were not true thanks anyways.


----------



## RuddeDogg

That must have been a freak thing. I've lived here for 30 years and have never heard of anything like that happening. Not saying that it couldn't, I have just never heard of it.


----------



## Shooter

I heard tell the sharks are affraid of being MUGGED along the Jersey shore line


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey Shooter, that's only up in North Jersey. They have that New York influence........


----------



## fyremanjef

I heard one was caught at Sandy Point In MD a few years ago. lol


----------



## junkmansj

One was caught in Cape May at Poverty 4-5 years back, not very big for a threasher


----------



## davehunt

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey Shooter, that's only up in North Jersey. They have that New York influence........


Damn right! I once kicked a bull sharks ass just for looking at me!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey dave, ya have mail.


----------



## repair5343

When I was a kid in A.C. in 1965. 
There was a guy that fished the Boardwalk passed the T jetty.
He shark fished every night.
He landed a Threasher.
It was also in the A.C. Press.


----------



## WURK2FISH

phazon said:


> i was hearing stories of them caught in nj surf during summer months mabe the stories were not true thanks anyways.


They show up every year in June'ish on the South End of LBI.....busting on the bunker....when the big stripers and blues are marauding....so are the Threshers!!! They're small.....60 to 100 lbs......but they're there!!!


----------



## surfrod

I saw a thresher from the south jersey shore last year that almost (key: almost) was reachable with a long shore cast.

kayaking a bait out would have easily been doable, had anyone a kayak, and a bait


----------



## rgking03

RuddeDogg said:


> That must have been a freak thing. I've lived here for 30 years and have never heard of anything like that happening. Not saying that it couldn't, I have just never heard of it.


Just seen it last year and every year off Manasaquan Inlet. Surf Fishermen and Jetty Guys always Hookin Up With Them. Caught one last year in the early fall on a Mann Stretch 30+ with fishing for BlueFish. I was only 200 yards of the beach. Unfortunately Most Surf Fisherman don't know how to land them and end up losing thinking it was a large bass.


----------



## phazon

rgking03 said:


> Just seen it last year and every year off Manasaquan Inlet. Surf Fishermen and Jetty Guys always Hookin Up With Them. Caught one last year in the early fall on a Mann Stretch 30+ with fishing for BlueFish. I was only 200 yards of the beach. Unfortunately Most Surf Fisherman don't know how to land them and end up losing thinking it was a large bass.


Do you have a pic of the one you caught?


----------



## rgking03

I was on a boat when it was caught on the Mann Stretch. We were right outside the inlet along the beach. Had it to the boat twice and then it smoked the leader. We estimated it to be around 200 - 250lbs. There was word today 5/25/09 a small thresher was reported feeding on a school of bunker but highly unlikely with the water temps still in the low to mid 50's.


----------



## WURK2FISH

phazon said:


> i was wondering if anyone heard of thresher and blue sharks being caught in the surf when they kayak their baits out? i have been hearing stories from local tackleshops.


Here ya go Phazon........Posted today from another site!!!




Old Today, 10:19 AM  #2
Sandpiper
Member

Join Date: Jul 2008
Location: Somers Point, NJ
Posts: 47

Default
Mr. Thresher seems to be quite abundent this year. My kids saw a couple pulled out of the surf on Memorial Day weekend in OC - one was approx. 51".

Now, here's a good one - Bill Z and I were Striper fishing at the inlet on the OC Gardens side. The kids were playing in a tidal pool and two of them come a runnin' full-tilt. When they finally reach us, all out of breath, they told of a shark in the tidal pool. Low and behold, stuck in that pool was a Thresher Shark - estimated at about 4'. We left him to his own devices and hopefully the incoming tide gave him a way to go back to sea so that he can get all grown up and give someone a battle someday.
__________________
SANDPIPER


----------



## phazon

WURK2FISH said:


> Here ya go Phazon........Posted today from another site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Today, 10:19 AM #2
> Sandpiper
> Member
> 
> Join Date: Jul 2008
> Location: Somers Point, NJ
> Posts: 47
> 
> Default
> Mr. Thresher seems to be quite abundent this year. My kids saw a couple pulled out of the surf on Memorial Day weekend in OC - one was approx. 51".
> 
> Now, here's a good one - Bill Z and I were Striper fishing at the inlet on the OC Gardens side. The kids were playing in a tidal pool and two of them come a runnin' full-tilt. When they finally reach us, all out of breath, they told of a shark in the tidal pool. Low and behold, stuck in that pool was a Thresher Shark - estimated at about 4'. We left him to his own devices and hopefully the incoming tide gave him a way to go back to sea so that he can get all grown up and give someone a battle someday.
> __________________
> SANDPIPER


Nice i think im going to give it a try thanks


----------



## rgking03

Just to remember It is illegal to chum off the beach. And the best way to get your baits out if you dont have a yak is to kite them out. Try It you will love it.:fishing:

P.S. Talk To Ruddedogg He has the D.L for some great Shark Rigs. By the way I need About 6 if possible name your price.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Give me a shout 886-2673.


----------



## Sandcrab

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey Shooter, that's only up in North Jersey. They have that New York influence........


RD,

Must be North of Trenton which is also known as "New Joisey"?

Sandcrab
NY native


----------



## RuddeDogg

davehunt said:


> Damn right! I once kicked a bull sharks ass just for looking at me!


HA HA, I bet you said, "You talkin to me?"...................


----------



## Jackman1950

*Southern end of LBI*

Ive caught some nice sharks down near the closed inlet in the past, like 40 years ago.


----------



## WURK2FISH

Phazon....alittle North of us here in NJ.....but it'll give ya an idea of the size tackle you'll need



Shark in the surf Today
Today I followed a shark from the front of my house to about a mile down to the public beach. All the time, it stayed close to shore in shallow water a 1/2 cast away.

Not sure why but The Lifeguard from the public beach got in his yak and followed the shark.

I have a video I took but not sure how to post in but here is a snapshot from the video.

TBD
Attached Images


----------



## WURK2FISH

Phazon....alittle North of us here in NJ.....but it'll give ya an idea of the size tackle you'll need



Shark in the surf Today
Today I followed a shark from the front of my house to about a mile down to the public beach. All the time, it stayed close to shore in shallow water a 1/2 cast away.

Not sure why but The Lifeguard from the public beach got in his yak and followed the shark.

I have a video I took but not sure how to post in but here is a snapshot from the video.


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Tail looks a little short for a thresher, but it may be the angle of the photo.... regardless, lifeguards has more nuggets than brains.....


----------



## WURK2FISH

That's not no Thresher.........Dusky....Tiger......????? Has a really sloped back Dorsal Fin.....would have to do some searchin' for a match on which species!

And sorry for the "Double-Post".....first one didn't load the pic....didn't realize I doubled!!! OOPS!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg

where was this at?


----------



## kev

my friend caught one in corsons inlet a few years back.also,some lifeguards dragged one up on the beach in ac last year.it was in the paper.


----------

